

Opigno - msouidi
https://www.opigno.org/en

======
msouidi
The idea is to provide an end product in the form of a distribution (Opigno)
based on Drupal, but at the same time to provide a framework. The user can
download different apps separately and create their own, customized e-learning
solution.

